# Leaving for Vacation



## LPearcey (Sep 14, 2013)

Our little Hav "Cubby" is 6 months old. He's a little spoiled as he is rarely left alone. If he is it's just for us to go shopping, or somewhere where he can't come with us for a short period of time. When he is left at home even if there is someone at home such as a family friend, relative etc. he will sit by the door and howl and whine for us. He might quiet down but is clearly unsettled and anxious. We are leaving for a one week vacation in February. Cubby will be staying at home with very familiar family members who are currently renting our basement, but I am worried that he will be extremely stressed while we are gone and possibly get ill. Is there anything I can do to help ease his separation anxiety from myself, my husband and our boys?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

How about having him spend more time with your family member who will be watching him before the vacation. Start with a short period of time and gradually increase until he is comfortable with them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leave something that smells like you to comfort him, your pillow/pillow case, a blanket that you use. Gucci is the same way, honestly, I"m afraid to leave her with any friends because I'm not sure if they will still wanna be friends when we'd get back because she'd drive them bonkers crying for me.. I have left her a few times for short trips with family at home and she will still go sit at the door all night and wait for me to come home (so sad)...but she will sleep on my pillow and comforter.

Most trips we just take her and put her in the stroller when we go out, so that'd make it even worse if I left her now, her having have been on the last several trips..I've created a monster, no doubt.

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Colbie said:


> How about having him spend more time with your family member who will be watching him before the vacation. Start with a short period of time and gradually increase until he is comfortable with them.


And to add to this, I'd start having them do fun and stimulating things with him&#8230; not only caring for him, but, even when you are home, taking him for walks without you, taking him out in the yard to play without you, since they live in your home, even turn over all his feeding to them if you can. Anything to make them seem like the most fun people in the world!

Kodi doesn't stay with other people that often, but we've made sure that he enjoys those people so much that he thinks "PARTY TIME!!!" when we drive up to their house!!!  He's still thrilled to see us when we return, but he has a grand time with them.

But you have to really WORK at it ahead of time for it to be something the dog looks forward to instead of getting stressed about. It doesn't happen on its own&#8230; especially for the clingier types.


----------

